# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Produccion de Agua >  Acciona debe afrontar en la bolsa el desmorone de sus negocios de agua

## Jonasino

> Acciona se enfrenta este lunes a una jornada clave en el parqué. La sesión del lunes será la primera tras el anuncio de la pérdida del contrato que mantiene la división de agua de la compañía: Aigües Ter Llobregat (ATLL).
> 
> En el seno de la firma de infraestructuras hay nervios por si el revés en esta concesión se lleva por delante un año en el que se ha conseguido elevar el valor de los títulos desde los 38,40 euros con los que iniciaba 2014 hasta los 55,3 con los que cerraba la jornada bursátil del pasado viernes.
> 
> Minimizar la exposición a las renovables
> 
> La cúpula de Acciona, controlada por la familia Entrecanales, modificó la estrategia de la compañía para minimizar su exposición al sector de las renovables, cuyos márgenes se han lastrado con la reforma energética.
> 
> Además de desinvertir en activos que habían señalado como no estratégicos (y han servido para presentar unos excelentes resultados trimestrales con los beneficios duplicados), también dio sus primeros pasos en nuevos sectores para el grupo. El sector del agua se enmarca en esta última línea de acción, aunque los resultados no han sido los esperados.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.economiadigital.es/es/not...agua-63439.php

----------

